# Ford 2000 Hyd.?



## ky99 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hello, I have a 3cyl Ford 2000 gas about a 1966 model.I started it a couple of weeks ago when it was very cold.THe 3pt hitch would not raise so I let it warm up.The hitch raised but the pump blew the gaskets at cover and was spraying fluid.Got tractor in garage, the lift arm would not go down when dropping lever.

I replaced gaskets in pump and changed hyd. oil.Bleed pump at port.Lift raised very slow but does not go back down.If I idle engine way down I can hear a bumping sound from inside rearend and can feel a bump with my hand on the pressure line coming from pump at the same time I hear bump.The sound is like every 3 seconds

Does anyone have a idea where to go from here.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ky99,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Ultradog is a better source of information in this regard. He may have seen this phenomena in cold weather before. 

My GUESS is that you have a stuck unloader valve. Maybe ice frozen in unloader valve? Have you put the tractor some place heated where it can thaw out? My second GUESS is that the sound you are hearing every 3 seconds with the engine idled down is the safety valve (pressure relief valve) popping off. 

If you install a liquid-filled 3000 psi pressure gauge on your pump, you should see pressure build up to maximum and then drop suddenly to a low level. The gauge will probably not stand much of this.

See items #10-15 on the "hydraulic lift cylinder" diagram to get an idea of the unloader valve. See item #22 for the safety valve.


----------



## ky99 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for reply.Yes I have tractor in garage.Have heated it up a few times with kerosene heater.Lift has been slow to work a few times over the years when starting up after not using it for a while.But would always straighten itself out pretty quick.

Sounds like I need to pull the lift cover off and check it out.Need to see dealer and get gasket and orings ordered.

Thanks for the parts list downloads,helps a bunch to see what I need to order.


----------



## ky99 (Mar 5, 2015)

Is the unloaded valve what lets the lift arms drop when control lever is moved down?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Normally, when the lift arms will not lower, guys immediately point to the unloader valve. I would wait till Ultradog comments. He may have an entirely different perspective on this problem.


----------



## ky99 (Mar 5, 2015)

Got into it today found the oring on the unloader valve all chewed up.
Working on getting it all cleaned up and back together.


----------



## Andrew Gleitz (Feb 23, 2020)

How do you remove the unloader valve?
Is this the one under the seat?


----------

